# What to do when a pup tries to bite you



## gsd_ridin_e46 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a puppy, hes about 3 months old.. sometimes it gets a bit aggressive while chewing on its toys, and when I try to pet it, it'll try to bite my hands or legs, he just chews on it.. but I'm afraid that once it grows older, it'll do alot more than just chewing.

I usually show him that I'm disappointed by scolding him a bit (not physically, but just raise my voice a little), get up and leave him alone.

then he usually gives me his famous "I'm sorry" look, and doesn't bite me again, but this usually happens every day and doesn't seem like hes learning not to bite people. Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

Just little confused by the post...does he get aggressive while he is chewing on his toys (is he territorial of his toys) or he is biting you while he is playing with you?


----------



## jdsd21 (Jun 3, 2008)

One way that I have worked on making sure that my boys don't get possesive over their toys or food is to make sure I have them work for it prior to giving them the permission to play with it or eat it. This method follows the Nothing in Life is Free (NILIF) principles.

For example, prior to feeding, I will make sure the boys are in a calm state, have them sit and lay down and wait while I lay their food down on the ground for them. If they get up and try to run over to eat it, I pick it up and make them lay back down. As soon as I lay it down, I make them give me a quick focus and then I release them to eat. This is showing them that I am in control of their food. It has worked great, so I recommend trying to lay some boundaries like that. The same can go for giving them a bone or a toy. Your little one will quickly learn to not be possesive of items that you give him/her the permission to play with...


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

When every Apollo decides he is going to nip at me I do the following things, first I make a loud noise, (Say no, yelp, or even clear my throat), then I tell him no bite, give kisses. Sometimes it will work on the first try, sometimes he tries a few times, with each "nip" getting softer.

IF he is chewing on something he isnt supposed to I will take the toy away, and give him something acceptable to chew on. When he does the right thing I always praise him, and pet him and he will usually go back to the right "chew" toy.

We also do the NILF with the boys. It really helps in other aspects of their life.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

From little pups I always did the trade game with my dogs, take some thing away and give some thing better back. My dogs never react to me walking by, touching or taking any prized position from them. They don't feel threatened or protective of the bone or toy because they think they are getting something better, some times they just get the original toy/bone back.


----------



## gsd_ridin_e46 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

